# Deactivated & I don't care!



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

I knew the day was nearing my insurance was up for renewal, I received my new cards in the mail and I just didn't bother uploading them to Uber. After a 1,873 trips later, I can honestly say - live & learn. May you all prosper with the #UberKoolAid and #UberOn

Goodbye Uber! This *IS* good bye and not a see ya later!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Strange.. you could have just QUIT vs. humiliation of being deactivated.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

No humiliation of being deactivated here.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SantaFe_Uber did drive in Santa Fe or in Indiana?


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> SantaFe_Uber did drive in Santa Fe or in Indiana?


Indiana


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> Indiana


Okay, thanx!
I asked since Santa Fe rates are still decent.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> I knew the day was nearing my insurance was up for renewal, I received my new cards in the mail and I just didn't bother uploading them to Uber. After a 1,873 trips later, I can honestly say - live & learn. May you all prosper with the #UberKoolAid and #UberOn
> 
> Goodbye Uber! This *IS* good bye and not a see ya later!


They'll offer you some bonus to come back.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

GooberX said:


> They'll offer you some bonus to come back.


I might consider it if Travis decides to compensate me with his salary (in full, cash delivered to my front door) for two years and allows me to work as much as he does.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Its what "they do" when the docs are not kept up to date. No humiliation in that.


----------

